# Anyone else feeling tired all the time?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We're both totally kn*****ed all the time for no reason. Is it the lack of sun or what?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

yup! Thats why I spend so much time on the computer - to avoid housework I can't be bothered to do! - would rather clean the van (at least inside as it is cold, cold, cold today)
As for the heap of ironing - forget it


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Have got gas heating and had it checked lately?.

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Always look on the brightside of life.
That will give you a bit of a lift.
Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Start by going to the GP for a chat and just have your blood checked.

Go for a walk that cheers you up.

Eat all your vegetables and red meat --lack of iron ??? 

Buy a light box you might be SAD :wink:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

I think Ray's comment is well worth considering. However I think the lack of sunshine does have this effect, it certainly does for me. I started taking vitamin D and noticed quite a difference.
p-c


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bought the missus a daylight therapy lamp ( Sad Light) for xmas, it fairly brightens up her day.  

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

got a light box this Christmas - I now sit with it on daily in my office for a short time. Not sure whether I feel any better :roll:

http://www.sad.org.uk/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They do work Mike I have had mine for over a year and you only need to have it on for half an hour so we have it by the dinning table so its on when we eat.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your sound advice. I was wondering about a light box. We both eat a lot of fruit and veg and red meat as well as fish and other protein, go for walks when we can, which makes it so strange not to have any energy.
I go to a ladies only gym and do 3 half hour sessions a week which is what their programme is.
Incidentally if any other ladies out there have been thinking of joining one then do it - its great. I belong to Gymophobics but there are other 'brands' out there. It gives you energy (well usually!) and keeps you mobile.
Gas boiler has been checked and serviced lately too.
It's both of us so I don't think theres's anything wrong medically but I ill go and talk to the doc this week if it doesn't get any better.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

StephandJohn said:


> We're both totally kn*****ed all the time for no reason. Is it the lack of sun or what?


It's the lack of sun.

There is a cure


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Thanks everyone for your sound advice. I was wondering about a light box. We both eat a lot of fruit and veg and red meat as well as fish and other protein, go for walks when we can, which makes it so strange not to have any energy.
> I go to a ladies only gym and do 3 half hour sessions a week which is what their programme is.
> Incidentally if any other ladies out there have been thinking of joining one then do it - its great. I belong to Gymophobics but there are other 'brands' out there. It gives you energy (well usually!) and keeps you mobile.
> Gas boiler has been checked and serviced lately too.
> It's both of us so I don't think theres's anything wrong medically but I ill go and talk to the doc this week if it doesn't get any better.


I was thinking along the lines of being Anemic but your diet is good.
It is SAD time Jan and Feb so try a SAD box. Or even a daylight bulb.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We're the same too. Happens every year around this time. We think it's just the hibernation instinct!Cod liver oil and vitaminB complex help a bit.

We hope to be off to Portugal in a week or less, but we've had all sorts of problems with the van, stuff in the house, family emergencies and norovirus followed by colds! So we're looking forward to being there, but not to getting there, if you know what we mean.

We're especially not looking forward to the long drive from north Wales to Folkestone, through a very cold france. And it's just started snowing!

So instead of loading the van, sterilising the water tank etc, we just feel like pulling the covers over our heads until March. That's winter for you.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm convinced that some time prehistoric man used to hibernate, maybe partially, during the coldest months of the year.
Why else would our bodies be programmed to put on weight (fat) so quickly and lose it so slowly.

I'm sure I'm running on half power this time of year.

As soon as I feel an energy burst coming on it rains again so I just shrug and slide into lethargy again. :sleeping:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wake up in the morning and thank God you are alive. then think positvely.

I am positive I am poor. But some people are poorer than me.
I am positive I am not healthy. But there are people who are worse off than me.
I can use my motorhome in summer. Many people will envy me.
Dave p


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

StephandJohn said:


> We're both totally kn*****ed all the time for no reason. Is it the lack of sun or what?


We are the same, but i think some sun would help, And a real bonus would be to take 30 years of our age. I know age is only a number but they are getting bigger lol


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I blame it on getting older every year


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had a spell of this last summer could not keep my eyes open, even fell asleep in the doc's waiting room.

It turn out to be my blood sugar levels I had to start tablet for my diabetes after a short time I stopped being so sleepy all the time. 

Andy


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Tiredness*

I have had problems sleeping for most of my life 
Not being able to relax etc I was advised to see my local Community Psychiatric nurse to get some help with "relaxation" techniques 
He was very helpful and supportive I found much of his advice very useful He said most people actually spend more time in bed that they should ,apparently the more sleep you have the more tired you feel .Too long in bed makes you tired and contributes to backache and weariness during the day 
I initially thought most of what he said was total rubbish 
But having tried going to bed later and getting up earlier, I feel so much better when I actually go to bed I fall asleep quite quickly and sleep well 
I admit I have to wrench myself out of bed in the morning but I know I will sleep better and feel more refreshed for getting up earlier 
I dont feel as tired during the day and my backache is much better
I am now aware I dont actually need eight hours sleep a night and feel better for it 
Cath x


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's the 'tele'....... all those boring repeats and 'B' movies.

At least thats when I feel SAD and listless. Don't seem to be able to sit for more than 15 or 20 mins at a time. 

Ray.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Your post is great Cath but i see you posted it at 1.29 am, i will have done about 3 houres sleep by then, so how long do you now sleep, i would try anything to feel more awake at the moment in this sh// weather we are having.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I've just been reading on an NHS website that everyone over 65 should take Vitamin D supplements so off toget some this morning.
Thanks for all your interesting replies and good ideas.
This tiredness is unusual for me but, having said that, I feel a bit better this morning - hope it lasts the day.
I always know something is wrong when I can't be bothered to get on with things I usually enjoy doing.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Try Berocca it is great.

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Vit D deficiency is very likely. Ask your doctor for a 25-hydroxy vitamin D test.

It is very easy to supplement your body with Vit D, especially over the winter months in this country.

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/vitamin-d-deficiency-including-osteomalacia-and-rickets


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw the first post and straight away thought of the gas boiler. I would get it double checked, just in case.....


----------

